# Acer Aspire E500-997D Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten



## THEDiximaster (11. Oktober 2008)

*Acer Aspire E500-997D Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir den pc neuerdings gebraucht gekauft, war recht günstig. nun möchte ich den arbeitsspeicher ein wenig aufrüsten. das bietet sich ja an da ddr2 eh im moment recht günstig ist. Da das ding aber ein komplett pc ist, gibts zum moterboard keine vernünftige manual und es ist auch kein normales motherboard verbaut (der name ist dem everest log zu entnehmen)
auf motherboard selbst steht "DDR2 667" daraus schließe ich, dass da DDR 2  verwendet wird mit der Taktrate 667. Nun wüsste ich aber gern ob ich da jetzt einfach jede beliebige speichergröße draufpacken kann oder nicht. da ich noch keine große erfahrung habe benötige ich deswegen hilfe. mien gedanke ist bisher einfach im laden 2gb speicher zu kaufen und die zum 512 dazuzustecken. dann müsste ich ja rund 2,5 gb arbeitsspeicher haben. ich habe allerdings gehört dass die arbeitsspeicher nicht unbedingt miteinander funktionieren müssen.
also doch besser 2*1024mb?

Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand unter die arme greifen könnte. ich hab auch schonmal ein everest log dazu gemacht. wenn weitere angaben nötig sind sagt bescheid. ich denke aber dass ich viel zu viel im bericht drinne hab, weis aber nicht was ich rausschmeißen soll 
--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v4.10.1134 Beta/de
    Benchmark Modul                                   2.2.186.0
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Berichtsart                                       Berichts-Assistent
    Computer                                          V3RWUZTA (Tobias)
    Ersteller                                         niclas
    Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
    Datum                                             2008-10-11
    Zeit                                              17:55


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Motherboard Eigenschaften:
      Motherboard ID                                    63-0100-000001-00101111-122705-RS400$410M1000_RC410-M2 VER R01-G012/27/2005
      Motherboard Name                                  ECS RC410-M2

    Front Side Bus Eigenschaften:
      Bustyp                                            Intel GTL+
      Busbreite                                         64 Bit
      Tatsächlicher Takt                                133 MHz (QDR)
      Effektiver Takt                                   533 MHz
      Bandbreite                                        4266 MB/s

    Speicherbus-Eigenschaften:
      Bustyp                                            DDR2 SDRAM
      Busbreite                                         64 Bit
      Tatsächlicher Takt                                200 MHz (DDR)
      Effektiver Takt                                   400 MHz
      Bandbreite                                        3197 MB/s

    Motherboard Technische Information:
      CPU Sockel/Steckplätze                            1 LGA775
      Erweiterungssteckplätze                           2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16
      RAM Steckplätze                                   2 DDR2 DIMM
      Integrierte Geräte                                Audio, Video, LAN
      Bauform (Form Factor)                             Micro ATX
      Motherboardgröße                                  240 mm x 240 mm
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              RC410

    Motherboardhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        Elitegroup Computer Systems
      Produktinformation                                http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Products/ProductList.aspx?CategoryID=1&MenuID=7&LanID=8
      BIOS Download                                     http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Downloads/Category_Download.aspx?MenuID=6&LanID=8


--------[ Speicher ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Physikalischer Speicher:
      Gesamt                                            511 MB
      Belegt                                            343 MB
      Frei                                              167 MB
      Auslastung                                        67 %

    Auslagerungsdatei:
      Gesamt                                            1245 MB
      Belegt                                            442 MB
      Frei                                              803 MB
      Auslastung                                        35 %

    Virtueller Speicher:
      Gesamt                                            1757 MB
      Belegt                                            786 MB
      Frei                                              971 MB
      Auslastung                                        45 %

    Auslagerungsdatei:
      Auslagerungsdatei                                 C:\pagefile.sys
      Anfangs / Maximale Größe                          768 MB / 1536 MB
      Momentane Größe                                   768 MB
      Momentan / Maximum Nutzung                        190 MB / 240 MB
      Auslastung                                        25 %

    Physical Address Extension (PAE):
      Vom Betriebssystem unterstützt                    Ja
      Von der CPU unterstützt                           Ja
      Aktiv                                             Ja


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ DIMM1: Nanya NT512T64U88A0F-5A ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Modulname                                         Nanya NT512T64U88A0F-5A
      Seriennummer                                      C87A2979h (2032761544)
      Herstellungsdatum                                 Woche 26 / 2005
      Modulgröße                                        512 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
      Modulart                                          Unbuffered DIMM
      Speicherart                                       DDR2 SDRAM
      Speichergeschwindigkeit                           DDR2-400 (200 MHz)
      Modulbreite                                       64 bit
      Modulspannung                                     SSTL 1.8
      Fehlerkorrekturmethode                            Keine
      Auffrischungsrate                                 Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Speicher Timings:
      @ 200 MHz                                         5-3-3-9  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 12-21-2-3-2-2  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
      @ 200 MHz                                         4-3-3-9  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 12-21-2-3-2-2  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
      @ 200 MHz                                         3-3-3-9  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 12-21-2-3-2-2  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

    Speichermodulhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        Nanya Technology Corp.
      Produktinformation                                http://www.nanya.com/index.aspx


--------[ Chipsatz ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ North Bridge: ATI RC410 ]

    North Bridge Eigenschaften:
      North Bridge                                      ATI RC410
      Unterstützte FSB Geschwindigkeiten                FSB533, FSB800, FSB1066
      Unterstützte Speichertypen                        DDR-333 SDRAM, DDR-400 SDRAM, DDR2-400 SDRAM, DDR2-533 SDRAM, DDR2-667 SDRAM
      Revision                                          01
      Gehäusetyp                                        705 Pin FC-BGA
      Gehäusegröße                                      3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
      Fertigungstechnologie                             0.11 um
      Core Spannung                                     1.2 V
      In-Order Queue Depth                              12

    Speicher Timings:
      CAS Latency (CL)                                  3T
      RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)                           3T
      RAS Precharge (tRP)                               3T
      RAS Active Time (tRAS)                            9T
      Row Cycle Time (tRC)                              12T
      RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD)                           2T
      Write Recovery Time (tWR)                         3T
      Read To Read Delay (tRTR)                         1T
      Read To Write Delay (tRTW)                        2T
      Write To Read Delay (tWTR)                        2T
      Read To Precharge Delay (tRTP)                    2T

    Fehlerkorrektur:
      ECC                                               Nicht unterstützt
      ChipKill ECC                                      Nicht unterstützt
      RAID                                              Nicht unterstützt
      ECC Scrubbing                                     Nicht unterstützt

    Speichersteckplätze:
      DRAM Steckplatz #1                                512 MB  (DDR2-400 DDR2 SDRAM)

    Integrierter Grafik-Controller:
      Grafik-Controllertyp                              ATI Radeon X300
      Grafik-Controllerstatus                           Deaktiviert
      Grafik Frame Puffergröße                          256 MB

    PCI Express Controller:
      PCI-E x16 port #0                                 Belegt @ x16  (Sapphire Radeon X550 Video Adapter)
      PCI-E x1 port #247                                Frei
      PCI-E x1 port #247                                Frei
      PCI-E x1 port #247                                Frei
      PCI-E x1 port #247                                Frei

    Chipsatzhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
      Produktinformation                                http://ati.amd.com/products/integrated.html
      Treiberdownload                                   http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
      Treiberupdate                                     http://driveragent.com?ref=59

  [ South Bridge: ULi/ALi M1573 ]

    South Bridge Eigenschaften:
      South Bridge                                      ULi/ALi M1573
      Revision                                          31
      Gehäusetyp                                        628 Pin BGA
      Gehäusegröße                                      3.1 cm x 3.1 cm

Gruss

Dixi


----------



## fiumpf (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Acer Aspire E500-997D Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

Laut den Seiten hier
http://www.testfreaks.de/mainboards/ecs-elitegroup-rc410-m2-v3-0/
http://www.memoryx.net/rc410m2.html

unterstützt dein Mainboard maximal 2 GB RAM. Ich würde dir 2x 1GB RAM empfehlen, aber maximal eben 667er.


----------



## THEDiximaster (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Acer Aspire E500-997D Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

Alles klar danke!

ich hab schon ne stunde gegoogelt und nichts gefunden, deswegen auch danke für die seiten!

Gruss

Dixi


----------



## fiumpf (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Acer Aspire E500-997D Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*



			
				THEDiximaster am 11.10.2008 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab schon ne stunde gegoogelt und nichts gefunden


Kleiner Tip zum Googlen:

Du wolltest Eigenschaften deines Mainboards wissen. Informationen hierzu findet man:
a) beim Hersteller
b) in online-Shops
c) auf Testbericht-Seiten wie z.B. ciao.de

Bei Google die Modellbezeichnugn eingeben (ECS RC410-M2) und dann noch Test, Shop, Preisvergleich, ....
Damit bekommt man für deine Frage die bestmöglichsten Resultate.


----------



## THEDiximaster (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Acer Aspire E500-997D Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

Versuch mal bei Acer infos zu dem teil zu finden 

bei meinem anderen board hab ich damit auch kein problem gehabt, aber bei dem acer ding......


----------



## THEDiximaster (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Acer Aspire E500-997D Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

ich hab mir ejtzt einen 2gb riegel dazu gekauft.

wenn ich den alleine dazutue bootet mein rechner nicht mehr.
wenn ich allerdings den alten 512er dazu stecke funktioniert alles, und es werden auch 2gb angezeigt (die man auch sehr gut merkt)

der 2gb riegel hat halt nur eine taktrate von 800 anstatt 677. der verkäufer meinte aber der würde sich automatisch runtertakten (tut er ja auch wenn der 512 drin is). ist ja auch besser ne höhere tkatrate zu enhmen so kann ich die vllt nochmal in nem andrern pc verwenden.

aber benötigt mein motherboard einen riegel, um den einen anzupassen?

fänd ich ehct intressant zu wissen^^

Gruss

Dixi


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Acer Aspire E500-997D Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*



			
				THEDiximaster am 16.10.2008 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir ejtzt einen 2gb riegel dazu gekauft.
> 
> wenn ich den alleine dazutue bootet mein rechner nicht mehr.
> wenn ich allerdings den alten 512er dazu stecke funktioniert alles, und es werden auch 2gb angezeigt (die man auch sehr gut merkt)
> ...




also, GANZ alleine geht es nicht mit dem 2GB? manche boards haben halt doch probleme, einen 800er dann runterzutakten... wenn möglich, dann hol lieber doch nen 667er, sofern es dich stört, dass du nen 512er drinhaben "musst". wenn es dich nicht stört, dann lass es einfach so.

ging der PC mit dem 2GB denn GAR nicht, oder erst nach dem BIOS-bildschirm?


----------



## THEDiximaster (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Acer Aspire E500-997D Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

Mich störts nich aber ich will trotzdem wissen wieso^^

ging garnicht, kein bild nochnichmal die "power" lampe leuchtete.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Acer Aspire E500-997D Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*



			
				THEDiximaster am 19.10.2008 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich störts nich aber ich will trotzdem wissen wieso^^
> 
> ging garnicht, kein bild nochnichmal die "power" lampe leuchtete.




naja, "warum"...? das board is halt zu alt, und der im riegel festgelegte sollwert verwirrt das board oder evtl. versucht es sogar, auf 800 zu gehen, und das klappt halt nicht...


----------



## THEDiximaster (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Acer Aspire E500-997D Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

solangs läuft^^


----------

